# Beagles



## kccaro (Sep 13, 2007)

Okay, I've only been rabbit hunting once with a dog, but it was SUCH a great experience, I am mildly considering getting a beagle at some point down the road. It is my understanding that they aren't TOO expensive to keep, and they can make a great family pet while maintaining a hunting attitude in the field. I'm CERTAIN that I'll have to work on my wife for a while, she's not too fond of pets at all, and we JUST got rid of our worthless cats. Also, I have a 14 month old daughter who MUST remain safe. She loves animals, especially my in-laws cat...

I guess after reading the Field and Stream article about "IKE" I can't help but want some of those experiences for myself. Also, I'm coming to get to know some folks with land that I could probably rabbit hunt, and my parents have a small woods that I could hunt as well.

I guess I'm asking for pros and cons to even GETTING a beagle. I'm not going to spend a lot of money on one, and I'll probably wait till I can find one for $50 or less. It's my understanding too that these dogs just KNOW how to hunt...and that very limited training is needed...can anyone disprove this?

What am I thinking about getting myself into?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Beagles are one of the best family pets. They are a pack animal so they aclimate to a group/family well. They do know how to hunt but you have to teach them what to hunt and what not to. A shock collar helps immensly. After a couple years I can walk my dogs all over without shock collars or leashes but we are out every, every day!!
Someone once told me a wise thing, "A dog is like a ATM, you get out of them what you put in". 
TimberGSP, down your way used to have some. I don't know if he still does but you could PM him.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Forgot to mention, I got one dog here at MS for free and another I rescued. The have different styles, one is cold scented and the other hot, but they work very well together. Spoiled rotten brats that run almost year around, sleep with us and go almost everywhere we do. I wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## kccaro (Sep 13, 2007)

What does cold or hot scented mean?

Also, what kind of collar should I look into if I get a beagle? I'm trying to get an idea of what all I have to talk my wife into...


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

cold scent = there was a rabbit here, could've been last night

hot scent = there was just a rabbit here, load your gun

The hot scent will follow the older trail but he won't open up (bark) until it's smoking hot.

Tri-Tronics G4 I believe is the one, maybe G3 sport dog. The classic 70 is a good one also.


----------



## kccaro (Sep 13, 2007)

Beagle, your response had nothing but my quoted posts in it...


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Beagles can seem hard headed and/or stubborn at times, but their desire to hunt is very strong to them. Others may deem this as not easy to train or not smart. I think a dog can only achive the intelligence of it's owner and/or what he's put into it. Just like the ATM statement.

My dogs will sit, stay, shake, hup (get in the truck), come and they very well know the words ride, walk, rabbit, treat and many others. 

All in all, they are not the easiest breed to train but they do make very good family pets and have minimal sheding.


----------



## Beagle (Dec 27, 2001)

I agree&#8230;Cats are worthless&#8230;although some people find them useful to train their tree dogs with&#8230;LOL

Beagles are really nice dogs...never met a mean one. Real good family dogs&#8230;

In terms of not much training, like FREEPOP said you get out what you put in. They do have a natural instinct to trail scent. Some people will try to tell you that their line of beagle is naturally trash proof (meaning they will only track rabbits). IMHO that is a line of bull. Most young dogs will trail any hot scent. The ones that really cause trouble are deer and coyotes because they leave the county with the dog hot on track. Some people (not field trialers) do not mind pheasants, squirrels, cats&#8230;etc because there is not fear of losing the dog.

Shock collars are a very useful tool. But they can be devastating in the wrong hands. Dogs can be broke without them. It takes some running and catching on your part though. So I would say you can get by without them just starting out. When you are out working your dog, stay close and pay attention.

My philosophy with young dogs is that if something doesn&#8217;t seem right, it probably is not. I will pull them off a track if something does not feel right. Say if you have run several times and your dog is still learning so not burning up the track. Then all of a sudden it sounds like he is tied to it. It&#8217;s probably a hot deer or yote. Pull him off. I would not whip the dog unless you are certain that it was trash. Sometimes setting a dog up will work to. Go to an area that you just saw a deer. Let the dog find the track and take off, but be sure you are in a position to catch him quick and correct him.

The nice thing about training a beagle is that you can find a small area with rabbits and run it over and over. They should have a rabbit shot in front of them once in a while but you can train over and over on the same rabbit. Except for quiet time (April 15 &#8211; July 15) you can run year round.

The beagle has the natural instinct to trail, but the more opportunities and time you spend letting the dog run the better it will get (like anything&#8230;experience). You really do not teach it anything; just give it the opportunity to hone its skills.

Anyway that is just a couple things. Call if you like and we can talk more.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

To elaborate on what Beagle said. Deer and birds leave much more scent than a rabbit. It's hard for them to not want to take up that track, in part because it's so easy to follow. But with time, they will ignore it. 
Pheasants, turkey and squirrels, although annoying only last a couple minutes and it's back to the target game. They will tire of those with time too.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

You are doing the right thing trying to learn about beagles first. You must understand that although it is a breed that is bred to hunt rabbits, dogs vary incredibly. First you have show dogs, that have been bred for generations without regard to hunting ability. Then you have brace dogs that are bred for a specific type of field trail and are no use for hunting at all. The type of dog I think you would want from reading your post, would be a medium speed dog, these dogs are bred to hunt, and they also compete in UKC, AKC SPO, and I believe medium speed dogs do well in ARHA trails. The last type of hunting beagle is the fast dog, they are bred for hare hunting, although this is the type of dog I prefer for hunting state land in SE MI. Now you seem like the type of guy that will keep a dog even if it is just a marginal hunter, so I recommend that you do your homework in researching the dog before you buy. I have been out of state half of my time since 9/08, and my wife (with my permission) gave away some nice dogs, but when you're looking that probably will not happen. You can never be sure a pup will turn out like the parents, but when you breed a good dog to a good dog, the chances are better than any other way. I would not advise buying a pup unless I saw at least the sire run; I was always more than happy to show the sire run. The mother would be coming off of the birth process so she couldn't. BTW $200 for a pup is reasonable, maybe $150, less I would be asking why. One of the best breeders gets $700 a pup and has a waiting list. Remember it costs the same to feed a good dog as a bad one

As far as E-collars go, nothing but Tri-Tronics. Nothing cheaper in the line than a Field 70, which has a mile range. You are really lucky to get a half mile though. I have seen all the rest and they are useless in my experience. If you can get two beagles you will enjoy that more, they are a pack animal.


----------



## superposed20ga (Dec 14, 2005)

A hunting beagle for $50 or less! UGGHHHHH!

I realize everyone wants to get everything for less, but unless you know a breeder of hunting beagles and he's cutting you a deal, save up some money to get one. I paid $225 each for mine as pups. They were not from field trial champions, just from a breeder I knew that had a good hunting bloodline going. I guess any beagle can hunt, but you'll be a little ahead of the game in my opinion if you can spend a little more at the onset. Pretty cheap when you compare with the price of good bird dogs. And the upkeep and training involved is less. Good luck.


----------



## Fish Eye (Mar 30, 2007)

The cost of purchasing a good puppy is minuscule compared to heart worm and flea meds, food, vaccines, licenses etc. I paid $300 for my puppy out of excellent field trial lines, she is a fast tracking, hot nosed hound. In the Beagle world, training pens and deer breaking are extremely inexpensive compared to the training and breaking of a **** hound or Pointer.

Don't do anything impulsive. Start with a high quality puppy and you'll be happy. Start with a $50 beagle puppy and you'll have an expensive and frustrating lesson. Don't underestimate the shoe leather you'll burn up turning the puppy into a finished hound. My 2 cents...


----------



## polishhunter (Mar 26, 2011)

I have been hunting with beagles for years and it is deffinatly a task to get them to hunt the way that you want. 
I am also looking to purchase another beagle pup to hunt with my 8 year old beagle. If any one knows of a breader that does not have field trial dogs I would appreciate the help.


----------



## polishhunter (Mar 26, 2011)

I have been hunting with beagles for years and it is deffinatly a task to get them to hunt the way that you want. 
I am also looking to purchase another beagle pup to hunt with my 8 year old beagle. If any one knows of a breader that does not have field trial dogs I would appreciate the help.


----------



## droppin lines (Feb 1, 2009)

Bottom line is, if your looking for a good pet for the family and maybe a hunting dog for you than a Beagle is your best choice. If your wife is like most women she will not be able to resist the cuteness of a beagle puppy. Obviously like any animal you will need to keep some distance between the puppy and the baby for obvious reason (playfulness and claws). But your child and the puppy will grow together and become very good companions. 

As far as price, if your just looking to get a pet, any full blood beagle will work. I don't believe that you have to have an expensive dog to have a good dog. As long as the dog can circle a rabbit and is loyal then you have a good gun dog. Like the guys said above you get what you put into them and the more experience the dog gets in the field the better he will reach his potential.


----------



## huston961 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well everyone is right on here in a way a beagle is one of the best family house dog around. They can be very stubborn at times (depending on how much time you spend with them) All beagles are hunters from instinct but they do need direction. My best advice for you is too hunt with others for a while that have beagles and see how they work with them and what to expect. If you are looking to get a beagle and just expecting it to be easy and its gonna hunt for you you might wanna consider I hate to say that but it does take some work to get them right. I hope my insight might help you. Good luck and even if your beagle doesnt turn out to be the hunter you expected it will still be your best friend and a very good family dog


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

Beagles? Let me tell you about beagles.

The minute you sit down to watch your favorite show they want to go outside. If you stand by the door waiting on them they take an hour to do their business. If you go to sit down as soon as your butt hits the chair they are barking to come in.

Turn your back on them and they are in your chair. Then the wife gets upset if you kick them out. Take one hunting and leave one home then the wife is upset and kicks you out (you'll find out why)

Leave a pork loin on the counter overnight and you can bet somehow half will be gone the following morning. Don't ask how?

Take them on a short car ride and be prepared to listen to whinning and barking the whole time if there are any woods to be seen. 

If you allow it you will have 20 pounds of snoring/farting dog next to you in bed.

I'm certain there's more I could say but it won't do any good. You will have to learn by your own mistakes. 

I'll be getting my new pup soon.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have a couple of pups that you might be interested in. I'm not trying to get rid of any junk pups I would never do that. I am just tryiny to help a friend out. My friend is sick and can no longer take care of his hounds. I have one of his females at my kennel that has 2 pups that are about 2 months old. They are Patch bred dogs but can not be registered because we are not 100 % sure wich one of his males bred the female. All of his males are Patch Hounds and all run rabbits as does the female. I have $100.00 into these pups and thats all I'm asking for them. I consider myself to be an honest person and there are people on this forum that know me and my hounds so feel free to ask about me. If you need more information on these pups you can call me 517-819-2287


----------



## packmaster (Mar 1, 2010)

Michhutr pretty much summed it up!:lol: reddog ,that seems like a real good deal on some nice hounds.I don`t know you personaly,but read lots of your posts on here ,and the beagle board. you seem like a stand up guy to me. if I didn`t have 8 I would jump on one of them patch pups.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have 15 of my own, I'm just trying to help a buddy and his wife out. I am really not trying to gain anything but a little room in my kennel. I will even let who ever buys them time in my starting pen to work with them.

reddog


----------



## Silverman (Feb 4, 2009)

reddog1 said:


> I have 15 of my own, I'm just trying to help a buddy and his wife out. I am really not trying to gain anything but a little room in my kennel. I will even let who ever buys them time in my starting pen to work with them.
> 
> reddog


That's a good deal.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Guys I neglected to mention that both pups are males and they should reach 15 inches.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Hello Reddog

I had to get rid of my dogs, because I work out of state so often. I had Patch bred and cross patch bred dogs. My best dog, pure Patch bred could take a rabbit down a railroad track at noon and ninety degrees or a hare across a wind cleared beaver pond at zero. I love those Patch hounds. I am not able to have beagles still, but I would like to see a basic pedigree of what you have in your kennel. If you could post or PM me that would be great.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

fisheater, I would love to post pedigree's if I could only remember how. I have not posted a pic or an attachment in a long time. If you could help refresh my memory that would be great. 

reddog


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Reddog, it's beyond my computer ability also


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

reddog1 said:


> fisheater, I would love to post pedigree's if I could only remember how. I have not posted a pic or an attachment in a long time. If you could help refresh my memory that would be great.
> 
> reddog


Check out post by Steve under photopost at the beginning of forum.

I'd like to see a couple of patch hounds. Can't be as pretty as a black & tan.:lol:


----------



## scottmi (Jan 17, 2008)

Fisheater,

I was just curious as to who the top breeder selling the pups for $700 was. Then to have a waiting list those must be some pretty fair pups. Let me know I would like to buy a good one.

Thanks


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Trying to post some peds again


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

The last pic is of my anual Drummond Island "Rabbit Camp" 2010 Now thats Patch Power !


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Wilsons Rock the top Chrystal would have been a littermate to the sire of the dog I was bragging on, You also have simular bloodlines to the bottom side of that dog. I had a female out of magnum and a Snchapps bred female. She was special also

All those Patch hounds sure are nice. I would appreciate if you would PM me some contact info, if my work situation changes I would be very interested in meeting with you to buy a couple of pups

Thanks Reddog, when you have some good dogs and have to give them up, it sure is nice to see some that remind you what you had 
My Merlin dog was out of Parkers Patch Hammer


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Scottmi,

Branko Krpan is the man that sells pups for $700 and has a waiting list. He still should have a website. He breeds great dogs. I had a female that was out of one of his dogs crossed with a Patch female, she was a fine beagle. Any breeder can have pups that just do not make the cut, but that being said Mr. Krpan dogs seem to be consistantly very good. If I were buying a pup though I would be seeing Reddog first. I can tell by reading his pedigrees that his dogs will have nose, hunt, brains, and bottom end (endurance) BTW I have never met reddog, but I do know a good percentage of his bloodlines


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Fisheater, 
There are a hand full of guy,s that try to stick to what Willet Randall was striving for. We don't just breed to get pups, we breed to better what we already have and if we don't think that the cross would do that then we don't breed. I run rabbits almost every day and at rabbit camp we run the Snowshoe Hare for three weeks strait so our hounds need to be able to hold up. I will pm you with my info. These pups that I am trying to sell are out of good stuff and if they don't sell then I will start them in my starting pen and let them join my pack. 

reddog


----------



## predatordave (Feb 24, 2003)

reddog, if you need some room in your kennel just send cletus and kracker my way  

i can say i have ran with reddog a few times and i run with a guy who has a pup out of his stuff that i would feed. his patches are good rabbit dogs with good manners. reddog is an honest great guy.

later, dave g


----------

